# mac dainty or nars orgasm?



## macaholic2912 (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like the look of this blush and am thinking about buying it when it comes back with the mineralise line. However I was also thinking about getting nars orgasm but now I hear they are quite similar.
Which would you say is the nicest blush?


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd say get Dainty since it's LE and you can get Orgasm anytime ! 
Plus I love Dainty alot (wearing it as of now <3) !


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 29, 2008)

Dainty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its subtle but gorgeous


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 30, 2008)

dainty! theres less glitter in it, which i prefer. and it actually shows up better on me. im a tad lighter than a nc15.


----------



## jdechant (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I would say Dainty cause I don't own NARS Orgasm blush..I'm an NC40 and its the perfect soft blush to add a bit of glow to my cheeks.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree, Dainty!


----------



## dreamiez (Sep 30, 2008)

Dainty for me as well!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 30, 2008)

I own both and I reach for my dainty then the orgasm. I can't remember when I last wore orgasm because it doesnt show up to well on me, and the blush got a little filmy at the top. 

so dainty!


----------



## aimee (Sep 30, 2008)

i have dainty didnt buy orgasm but i swatched it
i just like MAC better plus its not as expensive plus i love the texture of dainty


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have both and I like that dainty has more pink in it, sometimes the orgasm is too peach and it doesn't make my skin 'glow' like dainty does


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

yea get dainty! (i actually prefer macs blush to nars.)

but i do agree dainty is easier to wear!


----------



## lablonde (Oct 2, 2008)

Nars blushes are better pigmented. I have both and I must say Nars is better then MAC. That's only with the blushes


----------

